

Ask HN: Review My App: SEOSiteCheckup.com - javahava
http://www.seositecheckup.com
I developed a search engine optimization (SEO) tool targeted for non-programmers/small businesses, to help them easily analyze and improve their site for search engines. I haven't found many tools that do this (they generally seem a bit confusing), so I built an app that tries to do this in a more user-friendly fashion:<p>http://www.seositecheckup.com<p>I'd love to hear your feedback as to whether this is going in the right direction, missing some key features, or if the balance between SEO-speak/web terminology/simplicity should be tweaked. I've included explanations and links in the analysis where I thought it would be helpful, but I'm unsure of the right balance. Thanks for your thoughts!
======
javahava
I developed a search engine optimization (SEO) tool targeted for non-
programmers/small businesses, to help them easily analyze and improve their
site for search engines. I haven't found many tools that do this (they
generally seem a bit confusing), so I built an app that tries to do this in a
more user-friendly fashion:

<http://www.seositecheckup.com>

I'd love to hear your feedback as to whether this is going in the right
direction, missing some key features, or if the balance between SEO-speak/web
terminology/simplicity should be tweaked. I've included explanations and links
in the analysis where I thought it would be helpful, but I'm unsure of the
right balance. Thanks for your thoughts!

------
chunkyslink
I got an error when I tried to search

"Warning: preg_match() [function.preg-match]: Unknown modifier '/' in
/home/jjoczpw/public_html/functions3.php on line 1702"

~~~
javahava
Hm; strange - i don't seem to get any error? can you email me what URL you're
checking? information@seositecheckup.com. thanks!

------
abhishekdesai
This is good tool. How different it is from other tools such as
websitegader.com or mysitegrader.com?

~~~
javahava
My tool looks for a number of other factors which those sites don't, and
specifically ignores other factors which they do (it's a matter of personal
expertise/opinion as to which factors are really impactful/helpful for
beginner/intermediate SEO analysis). It's also supposed to more clearly convey
why certain factors are important to analyze, and just how important they are
among the entire list. If that's not immediately coming across, that's good to
know. Any other suggestions for better making that point/differentiation would
be great.

------
onreact-com
"Keyword tags are missing from this page. You should include meta-keywords to
help indicate what your page is about to search engines."

No, it's not 1999 anymore.

~~~
javahava
Heheh, yes, definitely. That's why I've tried to indicate that it's only
moderately important at best. Perhaps its best to remove that analysis
entirely, but I think beginner's would be looking for that kind of analysis
(just to see what keywords are being used - if anything, to check/avoid
keyword stuffing there).

